# Callejon



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Vogliamo parlarne?

Quanto è stato pagato dal real 7/8 10 milioni? Ma quando forte è? Segna ma sopratutto il suo lavoro è pazzesco. Si sacrifica molto moltissimo.Al Milan avrebbe fatto comodo uno come lui per quello da.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2014)

mi sa che c'è il topic.

In ogni caso QUESTE sono le scommesse da fare.
grandissimo giocatore, cinico, visione di gioco, rapido. Moderno al quadrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Le statistiche dei giocatori del Real non bisogna guardarle perché chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato un giocatore simile, tuttavia quando il Real prende un giocatore bisogna andare sul sicuro, è forte, ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni eh, non venitemi a fare l'elenco di tutti i cessi madrileni. 
Detto questo Callejòn si è rivelato un giocatore pazzesco, tanto per cominciare tanta corsa e l'atletismo sappiamo quanto sia fondamentale nel calcio di oggi, polmoni d'acciaio che gli permettono di supportare la fase offensiva come la fase difensiva, tecnica di buonissimo livello, non è un inventore di calcio ma ha nelle sue corde l'assist e anche il goal, frutto della sua intelligenza tattica che lo porta a stare sempre nel vivo dell'azione, aggiungete pure una buona dose di fortuna e stiamo parlando di un calciatore pazzesco.
Dal Real hanno pescato benissimo, Albiol è un solido elemento sul quale fondare la difesa, di Callejòn abbiamo detto e Higuaìn vabbè, è uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi sa che c'è il topic.
> 
> In ogni caso QUESTE sono le scommesse da fare.
> grandissimo giocatore, cinico, visione di gioco, rapido. Moderno al quadrato.



C'era quello callejon al Napoli... ma è troppo vecchio.. è sempre meglio aprire uno nuovo


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2014)

Non ci avrei puntato un soldo bucato, per me era un fallimento certo, invece.... mea culpa!


----------



## iceman. (18 Febbraio 2014)

Molto bravo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Di lui si pensava che fosse uno di quei giocatori che Mourinho fa rendere per una stagione e poi scompaiono, una meteora insomma.

In realtà si sta rivelando un giocatore molto forte e con grande spirito di sacrificio. Ci avrebbe fatto comodo ed è costato pure meno di Matri.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Molto bravo. Anche io non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2014)

Faccio mea culpa.
Pensavo fosse molto sopravvalutato, ero quasi certo avrebbe fallito.
Evidentemente mi sono sbagliato. Gran giocatore e calzerebbe a pennello con il mostro modulo.
Si sarebbe potuto prendere a prezzi accessibili senza buttare via i soldi per Kakà e Matri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Una delle grandi sorprese di questo campionato. Complimenti al Napoli e a Benitez per aver creduto in questo giocatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

Anche se mancano ancora 7 partite, si possono trarre le prime conclusioni.
Per quanto mi riguarda lo spagnolo è stato l'autentica rivelazione di questo campionato.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche se mancano ancora 7 partite, si possono trarre le prime conclusioni.
> Per quanto mi riguarda lo spagnolo è stato l'autentica rivelazione di questo campionato.



Sempre creduto in lui


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

non lo conoscevo molto ma è un giocatore fenomenale. Non ha niente da invidiare ad un Jesus Navas...anzi....


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Grande, grandissima stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sempre creduto in lui



Io pensavo floppasse clamorosamente, non ci ho capito niente


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io pensavo floppasse clamorosamente, non ci ho capito niente



Idem, è bravo.


----------

